# Genetic difference between coral albino and albino?



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi there,
This is possibly a stupid question, is there any genetic difference between an albino and a coral albino?

I thought they were the same genetically but the coral carried slightly pinker colouring, and therefore you could breed a coral to a normal het for albino and get normals and coral albinos, not normals and albinos.
However I have seen people advertising snakes as 'het for coral albino' leaving me wondering if there is a difference?

Would I need a 'het for coral albino' to breed with a coral to get more corals? and then the questions of DH Sunglows comes in... do I get normals sunglows and albinos or normals, coral sunglows and coral albinos?

*ahem* sorry for the long post im very confused!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's the way I understand it.

There is a difference between coral albino and albino, but not in the albino part. Albino follows the standard genetic rules. Coral albinos are line bred for extra pink color, and the coral part does not follow the standard genetic rules.

Breed a coral albino to a normal-looking het albino, and you would expect half of the babies to be albinos and the rest to be normal-looking het albinos. Some, all, or none of the babies might show some coral influence. You might luck out and get some coral albinos, but you can't EXPECT to get coral albinos. 

You can't even be certain of getting all coral albinos by breeding coral albino to coral albino. If you want to produce coral albinos, your best bet is to mate snakes from coral albino lines rather than a coral albino to a non-coral line and hope that the genetic dice fall your way.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Coral trait info.
Origin of the Coral Trait


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

nobody knows how the coral albino trait works, it appears to be random. A coral - coral breeding may produce only 'normal' albinos, there is certainly no such thing as a 'het coral albino'


----------

